

Fastest Web Application yet? - Martha_Jackson
http://geeksbloggingat.com/2009/12/10/fastest-web-application-yet/
How fast do you think can you build a fully functional Web Application? A little bit of twist here. The Web Application must have the Session Handling facility through Java Session Beans. It can optionally make use of Java Service Facades (I am still wondering what in the world that is!!).
======
fnid
I could build a much more complex and useful app than that in less than 5
minutes -- including the building of the underlying data store. That demo
requires the data store to exist already, so it isn't an end to end solution,
it's a wrapper on an existing database.

